# Pasco nutcracker



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

First time knowing/seeing/using one today. Wish I had known about this years ago. Would've saved time and a few busted knuckles!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Pasco-7000-Q...d=1470950066&sr=8-1&keywords=Pasco+nutcracker
now if you want a ball breaker.........................


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.acmetool.com/index.jsp?p...&ds=dept&process=search&qdx=0&text=OUTLETMALL

$22+$9.95 shipping is the lowest I found.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

How does that beat out a Basin wrench?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

It breaks the nut in half when it's seized or stripped.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Especially those cheap old zinc nuts. I have used that once in a while. It's not a tool that I use often at all.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

my luck id damage the sink....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I found one not long after I posted this thread.... I have yet to use it. But, I always say; I'd rather have it and not need than need it and not have it.


----------

